# Luxury spa baths ..woodhall spa



## Mikeymutt (Aug 18, 2016)

These luxury baths built on a natural spring within a small Lincolnshire town upon which it was named after the bath.when drilling for oil commenced in the early 1800's they stumbled upon a natural spring which kept pouring into a nearby stream.it was said to have cured sick cows who drunk from it.the locals started drinking from it.and a small wooden bath was built to bathe in.the local landowner decided to build a brick bath in 1830 and within ten years it's fame had grown so much that a proper bath house was built.this included six treatment rooms and a hotel.in 1887 the baths and and spa was enlarged.after the collapse of the well in 1983 the spa closed its doors..on my visit the place is in a bad state after thirty years laying derelict.the place has been virtually stripped out.but signs of its original grandeur still remain.like the parquet flooring,the solid white tiles the grand entrance hall.and the solid doors.it has been said in 2014 that the council were going to try and restore the baths to its former glory within two years.no sign of that work is visible yet


----------



## krela (Aug 18, 2016)

I think "former glory" might be a bit of an exaggeration!


----------



## Dam_01 (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice find! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## smiler (Aug 18, 2016)

Must have bin a lovely building in it's day, another goodun, Mikey, Thanks


----------



## mookster (Aug 18, 2016)

I like that in a strange ruined way.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 18, 2016)

If they are going to bring it back to its former glory they will need a lot of cash. I think its gone beyond any help.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 18, 2016)

Great location and fab shots. Like the narrative too. How do you keep finding all these ace places Mikey?


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 20, 2016)

Cracking find! Great images and history.


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 20, 2016)

Nicely done as always Mikey. Beautiful day for it too!


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 7, 2016)

really like this, Excellent photos Mikey


----------

